# Jaguar cub



## itznfb (Sep 4, 2009)

Today was the debut of the two jaguar cubs at the Erie Zoo


----------



## polymoog (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful shot


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww! I want one!! Great shot! Outstanding focus!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 512 (Sep 5, 2009)

beautiful shot. it looks quite overexposed on the bottom left quarter, try to edit it


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## itznfb (Sep 5, 2009)

512 said:


> beautiful shot. it looks quite overexposed on the bottom left quarter, try to edit it



That's actually part of a fence. The shot is through double layer silver on black fence. I'm far from skilled in Photoshop. I pretty much crop resize and post. Some color balance when shooting through glass but that's about all I know.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's one from today:


----------



## The_Caper (Sep 6, 2009)

That last shot is cool! He is either yawning or roaring.  

Superb shot.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 6, 2009)

Yea he is actually trying to roar. The sound that actually comes out is funny though. He kept coming out in front of his little sister and roaring.


----------



## EricD (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome eye contact...spot on photos!!


----------



## TimmyJP (Sep 8, 2009)

That second shot is absolutely beautiful, really captures the young life and liveliness of a cub!


----------



## itznfb (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys 

The Zoo actually contacted me today after seeing some of my shots on smugmug and wants to purchase one of the shots for a AZA newsletter :meh: yea.... No idea what to do with that one.


----------



## JamesMason (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice shots, its often hard at a zoo to get good shots. These are great


----------



## Ebag17 (Sep 8, 2009)

that would make nice hat.


----------



## Psyentific (Sep 14, 2009)

Ebag17 said:


> that would make nice hat.



That's exactly what it's thinking about the photographer.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 14, 2009)

fences DO suck!


----------



## mathewhayden (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello..
I must say that this is really a very good shot and I like it. This Jaguar cub is looking really very cute and innocent. I think he is really trying to roar because look at his eyes and you will know. I love this photograph and this is fabulous focus. Thank you for sharing this photograph with us.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 21, 2009)

itznfb said:


> The Zoo actually contacted me today after seeing some of my shots on smugmug and wants to purchase one of the shots for a AZA newsletter :meh: yea....


Congrats!!! What great news.


----------



## cjkriebel (Sep 21, 2009)

I am near Erie Pa about 1.5 hours south of Erie and 1.5 hours north of Pittsburgh.. where are you from?


----------

